# YouTube-Video herunterladen und speichern



## Mika (3. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich arbeite schon seit längerem daran, ein Video von YouTube mit Java herunterzuladen. Eine Datei herunterzuladen ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, WENN man den direkten Link zur Datei auf dem Server (in diesem Fall YouTube) hat. Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit von einer YouTube-Video-URL den Link zum tatsächlichen Speicherort des Videos zu bekommen?
Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen?


----------



## JavaMeister (3. Sep 2014)

Verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht und Lizenzbedingungen von Youtube.

Daher wird Dir hier keiner Helfen. (Sollte keiner Helfen).


----------



## Gucky (3. Sep 2014)

Fadenscheinige Tipps sind hoffentlich trotzdem erlaubt: Die Videos werden kurz heruntergeladen und liegen deshalb irgendwo auf dem Rechner. Deshalb könntest du einen Browser simulieren, dich in den Stream einklinken, diesen aufzeichnen und nicht hinterher löschen.


----------



## dzim (3. Sep 2014)

Ich sage nichts (oder nicht viel :-D ) zum Thema-Legal oder nicht (man kann - und einige Anwälte machen das auch! - auch sagen, dass das cashen bereits urheberrechtlich relevant ist, wobei hier von technischen Gegebenheiten etc. gegenargumentiert wird), wobei Strengenommen IMHO der Download in Deutschland und der Schweiz nicht verboten ist, nur das "verbreiten". Also verstösst es wahrscheinlich eher gegen die AGB von YouTube als gegen geltende Gesetze...

Auf jeden Fall ist es möglich, denn ist gibt Programme wie Minitube (ein unter Linux nativer YouTube-Client), der nichts anderes macht als der Browser. Dürfte Urheber-/Strafrechlich also nicht relevant sein. Und ist OpenSource.
Dann gibt es noch das Kommandozeilen-Tool "youtube-dl", ein in Python geschriebenes Tool. Urheber-/Strafrechliche Relevanz... Keine Ahnung. Nutze Sie auf eingene Gefahr...


----------



## dzim (3. Sep 2014)

Für Guckys Vorschlag: Da ginge sicher Wireshark, oder aber vielleicht auch Proxy Sniffer...


----------



## pallidotcom (4. Sep 2014)

Eventuell hilft es dir ja auch wenn du einen Request an diese URL sendest:

http://www.youtube.com/get_video_info?video_id=CHDnDkzv5dw

video_id natürlich austauschen.


----------



## kaoZ (5. Sep 2014)

oder du benutzt einfach FreeStudio *hust*


----------



## lord239123 (6. Sep 2014)

#JavaMeister
So viel ich weiß, ist es in Deutscland aufgrund des Rechts auf eine Privatkopie nicht verboten, sich Videos von Youtube herunterzuladen.
Nur das verbreiten dieser Videos ist illegal.
Außerdem kann man sich die Videos auch ansehen, ohne sich die Lizenzbedingungen durchlesen zu müssen, sofern man keinen Google-Account besitzt.
Dadurch, dass man sich die Lizenzbedingungen nicht durchlesen muss, hat man ihnen auch nie zugestimmt.
Und selbst wenn man einen Google.Account besitzt, kann einem in Deutschland das Recht auf eine Privatkopie von niemandem genommen werden.


----------



## JavaMeister (6. Sep 2014)

Kann sein, dass es so ist. 

Dennoch erreicht dein Wissensstand nicht annährend die Fähigkeit das Video herunterzuladen, weil Youtube Vorkehrungen trifft, um das zu unterbinden. 

Wieso machen die das so kompliziert? - Nun damit man die Videos nicht ez pz runter laden kann und sich dann zu seinen eigenen Bedinungen angucken kann, wann immer man will. 

Irgentwann in 1000 Jahren wirst du mal Software schreiben, die du auch verkaufen möchtest. Dann hoffe ich nur für dich, dass diese niemand crackt und anschließend für sich selber nutzt.


----------



## lord239123 (6. Sep 2014)

Der Pfad zu den Videos sollte eigentlich im frei zugänglichen HTML-Quellcode der Seite vorhanden sein.
Ist zwar etwas Aufwand, aber wenn du genug zeit hast, kannst du dir dort den Pfad suchen.

#JavaMeister
Google hat bestimmt Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen, aber es handelt sich dabei ja nicht darum, den Javascript/PHP-Quellcode der Seite zu knacken, sondern nur darum, einen Pfad ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## shishigami (6. Sep 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir das: java YouTube video Downloader (ytd2) / Code / [r99] /ytd2/src/zsk


----------

